# Can i overfeed?



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hi I am breastfeeding  my LO and he was 11lb 2.5oz at birth he measured 58cm. 

I am demand feeding and all day i have him on my breasts and he was feeding So much and in hospital getting dehydrated. With me having a section they told me to top him up with formula. But i want to make sure im getting this right! I dont want to overfeed him!!

So during the day its just me and him and im feeding him pretty constant on the boob. I have been giving him 30min a side (sometimes more) and ive just started to give him 2oz of formula after a good breast feed which he takes happily. I then place him back on the breast if hes rooting and he generally feeds for another 5-10min then falls asleep

We do this kinda all day (i generally dont give him more then 4-5oz of formula between 7-6pm)

DH gets home around 7pm.... LO has a cranky time where he really isnt interested in breast feeding i try with himn but he keeps dislatching and starts craying and gets tooooo excited and emotional and just wont feed properly So ive tried giving him 4oz of formula! Works a charm.

Then around 9-10pm i give him some more breast milk until hes ready for bed time... If i can just give him breast milk and he settles great.. but after an hour or so of feeding if hes not settling again i give him 3oz of formula and he falls asleep

Same routine for his 3am feed Breast then 3oz of formula... 

Do you think this is ok and im not overfeeding?


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Junnie

Have you been incontact with a breast feeding counsellor?

By offering top ups of formula milk your breast milk supply can be affected a little bit.

Have you thought about topping up with expressed breast milk?

How is his weight doing?

Do you feel he may have colic?

Have you seen your HV?

Sorry for the q's

Jxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

No problem questions are good!

I tried contacting the BF counsellor and they havent returned my calls 

I know my BM can be affected by doing top ups I originally starting top ups as he was dehydrated in hospital. however he is feeding from me non stop... I mean during the day i give him a lot of Breast milk and only if hes STILL wanting more after an hour or so of feeding am i toping him up. and at night i do give him a good 4oz. 

I would love to express sadly hes draining my breasts so much there isnt anything to express. The reason at night i give formula is so my breasts have time to refill! 

His weight well he was down 4% of his Birthweight in hospital came home lost another 3% (so 7% in total) and last week he gained! i see my HV today so she will weigh him again.

My HV understands that i do top up and she says with a big baby like he is she doesnt blame me lol

Colic? I dont think so... my mom was here last week she told me (as i was a colicky baby) if it was colic i wouldnt be able to console him even with food...  he just gets really over worked soemtimes and wont stay latched on. Hes not always crying.. just gets his hands all in the way and pulls himself off which upsets him!

Again if i give him the formula right away then put him on breast he is fine!

My concern is just overfeeding.. will babies overfeed or will they stop when they are full?


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Junnie

How is the BFeeding coming along?

How is ds weight as well?

Jxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

i am now working on EBM so i know how much chunky monkey is getting hes 12lb now!

but he still like to suck


----------

